
Co-Founder Equity Split: A New Framework to Objectively Divide Startup Ownership - snags
http://blog.gust.com/cofounder-equity-split-framework-objectively-divide-equity/
======
sharemywin
at the beginning it's all about potential. If you can manage to work together
for 5 years you deserve half. If not, how long did you stick it out. Also,
5%-20% swing of a really large number is still a very large number and 50% of
shit is still shit.

~~~
snags
I agree that an even split seems really attractive on an interpersonal level,
but I've heard/read enough horror stories about splitting evenly and having
one founder exit after being partially vested, or stay in the game but never
fully commit, etc that I'm pretty interested in ways to take the split
seriously.

